# Roof Sheathing Layout



## zooba72 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi Everyone - I'm constructing a shed based upon plans I found on the Internet. The plans call for the construction of overhangs attached to the rafters on both sides of the shed. The layout for the roof shows a strip of sheathing that covers the overhang - I would think it would be stronger if the plywood extended over the trusses of the main structure. I'm attaching a picture to illustrate. I'm questioning the 10" strip that covers the overhang, as opposed to using a larger sheet - just curious if this is the proper approach, or does it even matter ?

Thank you

Happy New Year


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That drawing is bogus, common practice is to run the sheathing to the the outer edge of the overhang.


----------



## zooba72 (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you - that makes more sense to me.


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeah the strip is a terrible idea. Eaves like that that are nailed on with wood blocking tend to sag over the years and usually their only saving grace is the decking so definitely just run full sheets and alternate.


----------

